

Humans need to know why - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3392-humans-need-to-know-why

======
gavingmiller
Kathy Sierra commented on what DHH posted and it's worth reading (multiple
times)

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3392-humans-need-to-know-
why#...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3392-humans-need-to-know-
why#all_comments)

